# Audi TT 1.8 Quattro. Project or Parts Only



## howe93 (4 mo ago)

Audi TT 1.8 T Quattro 225 BHP Mk1 2002
Selling as project or parts car. Head gasket has gone.
106224 miles.
Will sell as whole car only, no individual parts. Collection only. £700 o.n.o
Located near Wimborne, Dorset


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

How much for the number plates?


----------



## howe93 (4 mo ago)

As per the description, car is to be sold whole as is


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I only need the rear numberplate? Sorry, you're bound to get some jokes as you need to buy or sell in the marketplace 

Great paintwork though...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Post has been updated with a price.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi, 

Does it drive, even with the HG fault.... eg stop every 50 miles cool down, top up and go again?


----------

